

The End of an Icon - stevewilhelm
http://www.azarask.in/blog/post/the_end_of_an_icon/

======
Leszek
As much as I hate to disagree with Aza Raskin, this is possibly the worst
example of icons becoming obscure. The floppy disk icon is hardly going
anywhere; it's pretty much ubiquitous and universally recognised, despite
having lost the original meaning behind it.

If anything, it's similar to how road signs describing trains still have a
silhouette of an old-fashioned steam locomotive, even though these days
they're hardly anywhere to be seen.

